# Favourite Piano Sonatas



## Topaz

This is my top 20 list of piano sonatas. They are all called "sonatas" with one exception, the first on my list Schumann's Fantasie, but I regard it essentially as a sonata. Where they have a name, I give it.

1	Schumann	Opus 17	Fantasie
2	Beethoven	Sonata 23	Appassionata
3	Schubert	Sonata 21	D. 960
4	Beethoven	Sonata 14	Moonlight
5	Chopin	Sonata B Flat Maj	
6	Schubert	Sonata 18	D. 894
7	Beethoven	Sonata 8	Pathetique
8	Schumann	Sonata 1
9	Brahms	Sonata 3	
10	Schubert	Sonata 20	D.959
11	Schumann	Sonata 3	
12	Beethoven	Sonata 29	Hammerklavier
13	Schumann	Sonata 2	
14	Liszt	Sonata B min	
15	Beethoven	Sonata 21	Waldstein
16	Beethoven	Sonata 32	
17	Rachmaninoff	Sonata 2	
18	Beethoven	Sonata 26	Les Adieux
19	Beethoven	Sonata 17	Tempest
20	Mozart Sonata 11	

These vary in length from about 25-40 minutes.

Does anyone else have a favourite list of sonatas? We can maybe do stand-alone (single movement) pieces over 10 minutes separately.


Topaz


----------



## Hexameron

Another good topic Topaz. Very good choices there too. My list is rather capricious: although my first 10 are not subject to change, the final 10 are prone to being rearranged or even omitted depending on which composer I'm exploring. I haven't heard all of the piano sonatas from the old masters, so new ones may come along and dethrone some of these.

1. Alkan - Grand Sonata Op. 33 "Four Ages of Man"
2. Liszt - Sonata in B minor
3. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29 'Hammerklavier'
4. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 31
5. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 32
6. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 'Moonlight'
7. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 8 'Pathetique'
8. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 23 'Appassionata'
9. Chopin - Piano Sonata No. 2
10. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 17 'Tempest'
11. Chopin - Piano Sonata No. 3
12. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 20 D.959
13. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 3 'Dedicated to Josephn Haydn'
14. Chopin - Piano Sonata No. 1
15. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 21 D.960
16. Tchaikovsky - Piano Sonata No. 3 'Grand Sonata'
17. Schumann - Piano Sonata No. 3
18. Brahms - Piano Sonata No. 3
19. Mendelssohn - Piano Sonata in E major Op. 6
20. Tchaikovsky - Piano Sonata No. 2 Op. 80


----------



## sinfonia espansiva

Beethoven 32
Liszt
Haydn 59


----------



## Manuel

(I had the idea of creating a thread on piano sonatas, while I found this one).

My favs so far are (not in strict order of preference)

Chopin: 3rd sonata (on top of my preferences right now, and can't think of other beyond Lipatti).
Tchaikovsky: Grand Sonata
Beethoven: sonatas Nº 14, 17, 21, 23 and, of course, 29.
Rachmaninov: 2nd sonata. (I recently discovered Joseph Villa performing this work, in a recording I suggest everyone should have)
Schumann: 1st sonata. (Not really a cohesive work, but I can't do anything but surrender to the last movement).


----------



## Guest

Ives, Concord Sonata--there's a recording of Ives doing the Emerson movement of this
Boulez, Sonata no. 2 (though they're all nice)
Stockhausen, Klavierstueck no. 9--not a sonata, but who can resist an opening chord repeated 144 times?
Carter, Piano sonata
Schubert, D. 960--Brendel for this, I think
Beethoven, op. 111
Prokofiev, Piano sonata no. 7
Barber, Piano sonata
Bokanowski, Pour un pianiste--also not a sonata, but who's gonna sue me?


----------



## Manuel

I should add Schubert's D845 and Prok's sixth.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Liszt's One and Only in B-minor (the crown of romantism)
Brahms's Sonata No.3 (the very first piano sonata I ever heard)
Beethoven's Moonlight, Waldstein and Hammerklavier (no comment needed)
Chopin's Sonata No.2 (a catchy third movement  )
Schubert's Sonata in A-minor, Op. posthumus and Wanderfantasie (delightful)


----------



## Manuel

Lisztfreak said:


> Schubert's Sonata in A-minor, Op. posthumus and *Wanderfantasie *(delightful)


_* . . . flashback . . . *_

Believe it or not, the fantasy D760 was one of the first works I tried to learn as soon as I got my keyboard... It was, as you suppose, nothing but a mess. I skipped the hard parts, arpeggios and scales were completely uneven, and I avoided the second movement because the scales in 32th notes frightened me.


----------



## Lisztfreak

You tried to play it when you got your first keyboard? 
Did you know how to read notes then?


----------



## Manuel

Lisztfreak said:


> You tried to play it when you got your first keyboard?
> Did you know how to read notes then?


Definitely. My music lessons at school were important and complete. I wasn't at all proficient when reading both clefs, but somehow I managed to run through some parts of the work.


----------



## Amade Van Haydn

Hi!

My favoured *20* Sonatas? 
Well, I will think about it. The replies here show me that noone seems to hear Haydns and Mozarts beautiful sonatas - or even worse you don't like them.  
And I will rethink my statement that the genre of piano sonata is more or less death after 1828.  
@ Manuel & Lisztfreak: The "Wanderer"-fantasy is definitely no piano sonata.

Regards,
AVH.


----------



## Manuel

Amade Van Haydn said:


> @ Manuel & Lisztfreak: The "Wanderer"-fantasy is definitely no piano sonata.


Are you sure? It's named Fantasy (Wanderer comes after a lied) but...

it has four movements: an opening allegro, the slow second movement, a scherzo, and a closing allegro.

The whole works is based in one single motive, developed and manipulated with great ability. (As in Liszt's B minor sonata).


----------



## Guest

The Wanderer Fantasy D 760 is not normally regarded as one of Schubert's piano sonatas. This is because it's not strictly a classical sonata as it contains 4 movements, not 3; and all 4 movements use a consistent theme instead of being independent. The best recording by far is widely regarded as being that by Sviatoslav Richter.


----------



## Manuel

> The Wanderer Fantasy D 760 is not normally regarded as one of Schubert's piano sonatas. This is because it's not strictly a classical sonata as it contains 4 movements, not 3;


I know what you mean. But last time I checked I found four movements in the Hammerklavier, four in Schubert's 894...


----------



## Kesiak

Hey people, where is Scriabin? I vote for his 3rd (op.23) and 5th (op.53) sonatas. Great works..


----------



## Amade Van Haydn

Hi, Manuel!



Manuel said:


> Are you sure? It's named Fantasy (Wanderer comes after a lied) but...
> 
> it has four movements: an opening allegro, the slow second movement, a scherzo, and a closing allegro.
> 
> The whole works is based in one single motive, developed and manipulated with great ability. (As in Liszt's B minor sonata).


Schubert knew what is a piano sonata (in contrast to Liszt  ) and if he had wanted that this work is seen as a sonata then he would have titled it as a sonata (like he did with his real sonatas).
@ Mango: Yes, the Richter recording is great!
Enough about that now...

Here's my list of 20 sonatas:

*Haydn:
C major Hob. XVI:35
E flat major Hob. XVI:49
E flat major Hob. XVI:52

Mozart:
C major KV 330
B flat major KV 333
c minor KV 457
D major KV 576

Beethoven:
c minor op.13
C major op.53
f minor op.57
B major op.106
A flat major op.110
c minor op.111

Schubert:
C major D 840
D major D 850
G major D 894
c minor D 958
A major D 959
B flat major D 960

Chopin:
b flat minor op.35*

Are here no more friends of Haydn- and Mozart-sonatas? 

Regards,
AVH.


----------



## Manuel

Kesiak said:


> Hey people, where is Scriabin?


Don't bother looking up for him.










I think he remains here since april 1915.


----------



## Manuel

@ Amade Van Haydn,

I suppose you won't let me choose Mendelssohn's Op 28 either.


----------



## Leporello87

Amade Van Haydn said:


> Are here no more friends of Haydn- and Mozart-sonatas?


Not entirely true! From Haydn, I enjoy sonatas 49 and 52, as you listed, but nos. 50 and 51 are also a lot of fun to listen to and to play. From Mozart, my favorite piano sonata would probably be KV 533. Favorites for Beethoven include the F-sharp major sonata Op. 78, the A major sonata Op. 101, and also the E major sonata, Op. 109.

For Schubert, the late sonatas are wonderful... it's hard to decide between the G major, or A major, or C minor, or B-flat major... so, why don't we just say all of those?


----------



## Guest

Leporello87 said:


> For Schubert, the late sonatas are wonderful... it's hard to decide between the G major, or A major, or C minor, or B-flat major... so, why don't we just say all of those?


What about the excellent Piano Sonata No 17 in D major, D 850 ("Gasteiner")? It's somewhat faster than most other Schubert sonatas. The second movement "Con Moto" is brilliant. I'd love be able to play this but it's beyond me. Schnabel makes a wonderful job of it even though the sound quality is not perfect. If there are any Beethoven piano solo fans who haven't yet explored Schubert, give these late Piano Sonatas a try (nos 11-21) and you will be richly rewarded. They are just so wonderful. Nobody else wrote in the same style, with such melody, technical mastery, and feeling.


----------



## ChamberNut

Mango said:


> If there are any Beethoven piano solo fans who haven't yet explored Schubert, give these late Piano Sonatas a try (nos 11-21) and you will be richly rewarded. They are just so wonderful. Nobody else wrote in the same style, with such melody, technical mastery, and feeling.


I would be one of those, Mango.  Thank you for the recommendation.

Anything on Brahms Sonatas?


----------



## Leporello87

Mango said:


> What about the excellent Piano Sonata No 17 in D major, D 850 ("Gasteiner")? It's somewhat faster than most other Schubert sonatas. The second movement "Con Moto" is brilliant. I'd love be able to play this but it's beyond me. Schnabel makes a wonderful job of it even though the sound quality is not perfect. If there are any Beethoven piano solo fans who haven't yet explored Schubert, give these late Piano Sonatas a try (nos 11-21) and you will be richly rewarded. They are just so wonderful. Nobody else wrote in the same style, with such melody, technical mastery, and feeling.


So true, I couldn't have said it any better myself.

Thanks for the reminder about D. 850, which I neglected to mention! That sonata is wonderful. I haven't heard Schnabel on this work, but I imagine it'd be a delight, will have to check it out.


----------



## Guest

ChamberNut said:


> I would be one of those, Mango.  Thank you for the recommendation.
> 
> Anything on Brahms Sonatas?


As you will know, Brahms wrote only 3 Piano Sonatas, all of which are very early works: Ops 1, 2 and 5 in 1852 and 1853. In my opinion the best of these by far is Piano Sonata No 3, which I'm sure you would like.


----------



## Leporello87

Mango said:


> As you will know, Brahms wrote only 3 Piano Sonatas, all of which are very early works: Ops 1, 2 and 5 in 1852 and 1853. In my opinion the best of these by far is Piano Sonata No 3, which I'm sure you would like.


Of these sonatas, the third is my favorite as well, but I can't really get into these pieces as much as the series of later piano works, which are sublime.


----------



## Manuel

Leporello87 said:


> Of these sonatas, the third is my favorite as well, but I can't really get into these pieces.


For non conformists about the early sonatas, there's always the piano part of the violin, cello and viola sonatas to feel comfortable with.



Leporello87 said:


> the series of later piano works, which are sublime.


Agree. The Schumann _effect_.


----------



## Guest

One of the most delightful pieces by Schubert I know of is the Fantaisie for Violin and Piano in C Maj, D 934. I'd love to try the Fantaisie but I don't know any violinists good enough. The piece is utterly exquisite, but not that commonly played. Not only was Schubert highly accomplished in piano solo, but also 4-hand piano, violin and piano duo, piano trio, quartet, and quintet. For me he is the supreme chamber music composer. Obviously, I recognise the generally accepted supremacy of Beethoven, and there was a time when I listened only to Beethoven and thought him unsurpassable, but one's attitude can and often does change over time.


----------



## Amade Van Haydn

Hi, Manuel!



Manuel said:


> @ Amade Van Haydn,
> 
> I suppose you won't let me choose Mendelssohn's Op 28 either.




There the word "sonata" at least appears in the subtitle.  
But why do you need his op. 28 if you can nominate his op. 106 (which is an early work; the high opus-number is a tribute to Beethoven's B-major-sonata) ? 

Regards,
AVH.


----------



## MungoPark

Amade Van Haydn said:


> Hi, Manuel!
> 
> Schubert knew what is a piano sonata (in contrast to Liszt  ) and if he had wanted that this work is seen as a sonata then he would have titled it as a sonata (like he did with his real sonatas).
> @ Mango: Yes, the Richter recording is great!
> Enough about that now...
> 
> Here's my list of 20 sonatas:
> 
> *Haydn:
> C major Hob. XVI:35
> E flat major Hob. XVI:49
> E flat major Hob. XVI:52
> 
> Mozart:
> C major KV 330
> B flat major KV 333
> c minor KV 457
> D major KV 576
> 
> Beethoven:
> c minor op.13
> C major op.53
> f minor op.57
> B major op.106
> A flat major op.110
> c minor op.111
> 
> Schubert:
> C major D 840
> D major D 850
> G major D 894
> c minor D 958
> A major D 959
> B flat major D 960
> 
> Chopin:
> b flat minor op.35*
> 
> Are here no more friends of Haydn- and Mozart-sonatas?
> 
> Regards,
> AVH.


I like your list and would also add Clementi and J.C. Bach to the mix. The late 18th century and early 19th was a great era for composers of solo piano music. It's really too bad that pretty much all of it is overshadowed (and perhaps rightfully so) by that of Beethoven.


----------



## Manuel

I hereby add Stenhammar's early piano sonata to my list.


----------



## Morigan

No one for D. Scarlatti? Give him a chance, that's like, the only thing he ever wrote


----------



## Leporello87

Morigan said:


> No one for D. Scarlatti? Give him a chance, that's like, the only thing he ever wrote


LOL, once upon a time, I tried to take on a project to be able to recognize any Scarlatti sonata upon hearing, and be able to label it correctly. Suffice it to say, this project failed miserably. Of the small handful of Scarlatti sonatas I've played, none of them would rank in my favorites


----------



## stravinsky81

This is a really broad question... I could list a ton of them that I really admire.

Liszt Sonata takes the cake though. That work is epic. That Sonata is it's own world, if you think about it. 

I'm trying to think of a few that may qualify that should be added to the list of great sonatas. I like the Bartok Sonata a lot, Prokofiev Sonata No. 8 as well as Ravel's Sonatine (that is a stretch, it's not a true Sonata but it IS a fantastic work).

Does anyone know of any good recordings available of Rachmaninoff Sonata No. 1? I'm trying to get my hands on Weissenberg's. 

As for Rachmaninoff Sonata No. 2, Zoltan Kocsis is the best I've heard. For those above listing Rach Sonata No. 2, you should state if you are indifferent to the version of it. I refuse to listen to or play anything other than the original version. It is Rachmaninoff's complete idea.


----------



## stravinsky81

As for Scarlatti, they are not large scale works. They are definitely worth hearing and playing though. 

If you're not sold on Scarlatti, pick up the famous Horowitz recordings.

See especially Sonata in A minor, K 59 (L 241) and Sonata in G Major, K. 547 (L. S28). Those are two of my favorites.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

All you are mostly classical/ early romantic fans! What about the Metal of the 20th Century?

Prokofiev's Piano Sonatas are BRILLIANT, every single one of the them. But favorites are the 2nd, 7th, and 4th, in that order. Some of the best of Piano Metal, although the 2nd is much sweeter and Romantic, and the 4th more humorous. The 7th is quite profound.


----------



## Head_case

Myaskovsky and Scriabin's Piano Sonatas! 

That's about it for piano sonatas for me


----------



## Aramis

> That's about it for piano sonatas for me


No Szymanowski?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Mango said:


> The Wanderer Fantasy D 760 is not normally regarded as one of Schubert's piano sonatas. This is because it's not strictly a classical sonata as it contains 4 movements, not 3; and all 4 movements use a consistent theme instead of being independent. The best recording by far is widely regarded as being that by Sviatoslav Richter.


Sorry Alfred Brendl did the best Wanderer Fantasie.


----------



## Head_case

> No Szymanowski?


Nope!

Did he write any piano sonatas? 

Wait. Don't answer that. I already have his mazurkas......I don't want any more piano music than I already have in case I start liking that blasted instrument more than I already don't!


----------



## Aramis

> Did he write any piano sonatas?


Three! If you didn't listen to No. 2 you will never reach nirvana.


----------



## TWhite

Mine: A short list
Rachmaninov: Sonata #1 in d minor
Brahms: Sonata #2 in f# minor
Liszt: Sonata in b minor
Ginastera: Sonata #1
Barber: Piano Sonata

Tom


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Oh, actually include all of Prokofiev's "War Sonatas," i.e Nos. 6,7,8 to my Heavy Metal Piano favorites. Absolutely addicting music. Beautiful really.

The 8th sonata is like a Symphony for solo Piano, the 1st movement is at least 17 minutes long, and the whole work over 30 minutes. Talk about a work out! It supposedly won a prestigious reward in the USSR.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Yesterday on a radio broadcast heard *Ries' f#-minor Sonata Op. 26* for the first time.

Entrancing synthesis of Beethoven and Schubert.


----------



## Air

_1. Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, d.960 - Franz Schubert

2. Piano Sonata b minor, s.178 - Franz Liszt

3. Piano Sonata No. 8 in B flat major, op. 84 - Sergei Prokofiev

4. Piano Sonata No. 12 in b flat minor, op. 53 no. 1 "Romantica" - Nikolai Medtner

5. Piano Sonata No. 32 in c minor, op. 111 - Ludwig van Beethoven

6. Piano Sonata No. 6 in A major, op. 82 - Sergei Prokofiev

7. Grand Sonata No. 3 in f minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra" - Robert Schumann

8. Piano Sonata No. 28 in A major, op. 101 - Ludwig van Beethoven

9. Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, op. 109 - Ludwig van Beethoven

10. Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - Charles Ives_


----------



## Sid James

I haven't (yet) heard Ives' _Concord_, but I do have the 1st one. Very "atonal" and it's got his trademark ragtime and hymn tunes. This work is on a two-cd series of American piano sonatas played by Peter Lawson on EMI American Classics. The Ives grabbed me the most, as well as his 7 minute _3 Page Sonata_, which throws in everything from Americana to Beethoven & Bach. Of the others, I particuarly like Copland's and Carter's.

I generally like piano sonatas, especially C20th ones. I've got Boulez's three sonatas played by Idil Biret on Naxos - pretty full on. Bartok's only sonata has many tone clusters. Berg's sonata is one of the most emotional I've heard. Hartmann's is pretty dark, about those killed in the Holocaust. I've liked most things in this genre I've heard from this period (want to get some of Prokofiev's and Shostakovich's as well). One that I've read about & which intrigues me is Barraque's, apparently it rivals Boulez's for sheer complexity and lack of compromise.

Of C19th sonatas, I've listened to some of Beethoven's, Chopin's and Liszt's epic work (the last played by Horowitz)...


----------



## Head_case

Aramis said:


> Three! If you didn't listen to No. 2 you will never reach nirvana.


Nirvana is possible ... through the bowels of a piano? 

Which recordings of the Szymanowski piano sonatas would you recommend? I've seen a few versions of Metopes (including the Naxos release), however if you could recommend a version of Sonata No.2 that sounds more like a string quartet please let me know!


----------



## Air

Andre said:


> I haven't (yet) heard Ives' _Concord_, but I do have the 1st one. Very "atonal" and it's got his trademark ragtime and hymn tunes. This work is on a two-cd series of American piano sonatas played by Peter Lawson on EMI American Classics. The Ives grabbed me the most, as well as his 7 minute _3 Page Sonata_, which throws in everything from Americana to Beethoven & Bach. Of the others, I particuarly like Copland's and Carter's.
> 
> I generally like piano sonatas, especially C20th ones. I've got Boulez's three sonatas played by Idil Biret on Naxos - pretty full on. Bartok's only sonata has many tone clusters. Berg's sonata is one of the most emotional I've heard. Hartmann's is pretty dark, about those killed in the Holocaust. I've liked most things in this genre I've heard from this period (want to get some of Prokofiev's and Shostakovich's as well). One that I've read about & which intrigues me is Barraque's, apparently it rivals Boulez's for sheer complexity and lack of compromise.
> 
> Of C19th sonatas, I've listened to some of Beethoven's, Chopin's and Liszt's epic work (the last played by Horowitz)...


There are dozens of versions of Ives' gargantuan masterpiece, some that include an optional viola and flute part (the instrument that Thoreau played, and consequently, also appears in the _Thoreau_ movement). The beauty of the work lies in its ability to reflect on the past (in a truly American way, decades before the "sound" of Copland came into being) while at the same time stretch the modern musical (and pianistic) language to an entirely new level. _Machismo_ is certainly not a great way to sum up Ives' works - the sonata has its powerful, passionate moments but also a fantastic sense of _poetry_, as well as what is perhaps the _most mesmerizing quiet ending of all time_. The 45 minutes of soul-searching (Emerson), personal fantasy (Hawthorne), spiritual beautification (The Alcotts), and personal contemplation (Thoreau) never fail to engage (and transcend) me... even more so than its great American counterpart, the _Piano Sonata_ by Samuel Barber (which would probably make my top 20 any day as well).

And of course, the sonatas of Bartok and Berg are stupendous, as well as all of Prokofiev's (#5 and #9 being the most enigmatic, and #1 is quite a dark horse). I'm still struggling with Boulez's sonatas, and though I find them highly intriguing, it is still hard for me to pick up the pieces of the work and put them together so they finally "click". Hopefully the Pollini recording I have of the 2nd Sonata will convince me in time.

Thanks for the heads up on the two Shostakovich sonatas. If they are even half as good as his _Op. 87_ (IMHO a staple of the piano repertoire), they deserve a thorough listen.


----------



## Noel

*Favourite piano sonatas*

Lipatti in the Chopin B minor is probably not likely to be surpassed. But when, at the age of about 16, I heard it played live by Witold Malcuzynski, I was hooked on Malcuzynski's Chopin for life.

My most frequently played sonata, however, is Mozart's sonata for two pianos, K448, the 
the very jolly final movement of which was, as some film buffs may remember, featured in the film, "The First Great Train Robbery", where it accompanied Sean Connery and Donald Sutherland as they burgled a banker's wine cellar in search of his key to a railway
safe. This movement is usually played far too fast but in the Perahia/Lupu recording, the tempo is just right.

Noel


----------



## joen_cph

To me the 32 Beethovens, the later Schuberts, the 2 Liszts, the 10 Scriabins and the 12 Feinbergs are probably in a class of their own. Could be enough on a desert island ...

Also listen especially to Schumann 1+2, Medtners, Rachs, Szymanowskis, Prokofievs, Myaskovskys (only have a few, alas), Sorabjis (difficult to "decipher", though), but own many more & can´t say that I know them all.

The Dane Niels Viggo Bentzon has a gigantic output and his earlier sonatas are quite remarkable, perhaps especially nos. 4+5.
Due to *Andre*´s recent recommendations, I´ll certainly take up Leo Ornstein´s more and try to get to know this interesting composer better.


----------



## Selby

Schubert, Scriabin, Beethoven, Chopin, Alkan, Liszt, Ives, and Feinberg.


----------



## unpocoscherzando

The complete set of Beethoven's sonatas comes first, with Mozart's No. 8 and No. 11 along for the ride.


----------



## Sonata

Chopin: #2
Grieg: Sonata in E minor
Beethoven: #30, Appasionata, & first movement of Moonlight (how cliche I know!)
Mozart: his last three
Schubert: #13, #14, and the last couple.


----------



## Otter

I think, if given the choice of two pieces of music to listen to for the rest of my life, I'd pick Schubert's 20th (D.959) and Beethoven's Op.111.

Thankfully, no one is cruel enough to give me the above choice, so I can freely listen to Scriabin's and Alkans'. 

Liszt's was one of my favorites, but I've outgrown it and very rarely listen to it these days.


----------



## worov

Scarlatti : K27


----------



## Selby

Amade Van Haydn said:


> Schubert knew what is a piano sonata (in contrast to Liszt  ) and if he had wanted that this work is seen as a sonata then he would have titled it as a sonata (like he did with his real sonatas).
> 
> AVH.


I am having touble with the logic in this statment.


----------



## maestro57

1) Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57 ("Appassionata")
2) Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C minor, K. 457 (preceded by Fantasia No. 4 in C minor, K. 475)
3) Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 5 in C minor, Op. 10 No. 1
4) Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 ("Moonlight Sonata")
5) Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 ("Pathétique")
6) Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 11 in A major, K. 331/300i ("Alla Turka")
7) Liszt - Piano Sonata in B minor, S. 178


----------



## Nariette

Personally I love Mozart's k545, sonata facile, it's lovely to hear, but even more to play. I think that applies to loads of pieces by Mozart, you can appreciate them even more when you play them.


----------



## Ravndal

I'm a big fan of Schumann's piano sonata.


----------



## violadude

Mozart Piano Sonatas #6 #8, #11-15, #17

Beethoven Piano Sonatas #7, #11, #15-#18, #21-#24 #26-#32

Chopin Piano Sonata #2 and #3

(I want to say Schumann and Schubert, but I'm not yet familiar enough with these guys' piano sonatas to say what is my favorite)

Brahms #2

Liszt

Szymanowski #2 and #3

Bartok 

Scriabin All of them

Medtner #5, #9, #11-13

Ustvolskaya #3 and #4

Hindemith #2 and #3

Berg

Ravel Gaspard

Boulez #2

Cage Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared piano

Edit: Huilunsoittaja liked this post, which reminded me, HOW DID I FORGET THE PROKOFIEV SONATAS!!!! All of them, except maybe #1.


----------



## Roi N

*Domenico Scarlatti:*

D Major, Cantabile, K. 490
D minor, Tocatta

*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach:*

Sonata in A Major, Wq 55/4

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:*

Sonata No. 8 in A minor
Sonata No. 11 in A Major
Sonata No. 14 in C minor
Sonata for two pianos in D Major

*Franz Joseph Haydn:*

Sonata No. 1 in G Major
Sonata No. 31 in A Flat Major
Sonata No. 47 in B minor
Sonata No. 49 in C Sharp minor
Sonata No. 50 in D Major
Sonata No. 53 in E minor
Sonata No. 55 in B Flat Major
Sonata No. 56 in D Major
Sonata No. 58 in C Major
Sonata No. 59 in E Falt Major
Sonata No. 60 in C Major
Sonata No. 61 in D Major
Sonata No. 62 in E Flat Major

Yeah, Haydn has _a lot_ of good sonatas...


----------



## shangoyal

Chopin's 1st piano sonata is pretty good too.


----------



## Cosmos

No but seriously Medtner and Scriabin all the way for me. Of course, Beethoven, Chopin, and Prokofiev's are cool. Szymanowski, Berg, and Liszt also have great ones.


----------



## hpowders

Ives Concord Piano Sonata for me. Fantastic 42 minutes of music.


----------



## violadude

some guy said:


> Ives, Concord Sonata--there's a recording of Ives doing the Emerson movement of this
> Boulez, Sonata no. 2 (though they're all nice)
> Stockhausen, Klavierstueck no. 9--not a sonata, but who can resist an opening chord repeated 144 times?
> Carter, Piano sonata
> Schubert, D. 960--Brendel for this, I think
> Beethoven, op. 111
> Prokofiev, Piano sonata no. 7
> Barber, Piano sonata
> Bokanowski, Pour un pianiste--also not a sonata, but who's gonna sue me?


Woah! It's enlightening to learn that there was a time when Some Guy answered questions like everyone else, without any philisophical musings!


----------



## Vaneyes

All of D. Scarlatti, Haydn, LvB, Scriabin, Rachmaninov. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Partially because it's good and partially because it's supposedly his 29th sonata, Geirr Tveitt's piano sonata makes me wish his work wasn't mostly lost.


----------



## Roi N

I already posted here, but I forgot the only modern sonata I like - Prokofiev's sonata No. 3 in A minor. Now _that's_ power.


----------



## hpowders

My favorite piano sonata is still the one and only Ives Concord Sonata. Nothing else comes close for me.....
.....except perhaps Persichetti's 9th and 10th piano sonatas.


----------



## worov




----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

Mozart's Sonata in A Major.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Dukas
Liszt
Alkan Les quatre ages
Beethoven 23, 29, 32
Dale
Sibelius
Novák Sonata Eroica
Bartók
Prokofiev 6, 7
Kabalevsky 2

I should mention some by Scriabin and Medtner, but I'm unfamiliar with them. I'll need to refresh my memory.


----------



## hpowders

Ives Concord Piano Sonata stands at the summit for me.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

I have many but two of my recent favorites (both by female composers) are:





[video=youtube;Rlv2dgFcPUQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rlv2dgFcPUQ[[/video]


----------



## Dulova Harps On

hpowders said:


> My favorite piano sonata is still the one and only Ives Concord Sonata. Nothing else comes close for me.....
> .....except perhaps Persichetti's 9th and 10th piano sonatas.


I am fond of Persichetti's 3rd myself :tiphat:


----------



## lextune

All 32 Beethoven
All 3 Brahms
Schubert D.850 D.958, D.959, D960
Chopin 2nd and 3rd.
Liszt
Alkan
Schumann's 1st
Ives's "Concord"
Scriabin 5-10
Prokofiev 6-8


----------



## Frei aber froh

Haydn C minor Hob.XVI: 20
Haydn G Hob. XVI:40
Beethoven Op. 110 in A-flat
Beethoven Waldstein
Beethoven Op. 109 in E
Beethoven Op. 111
Schubert 959
Haydn E-flat Hob.XVI:52
Schubert 960
Beethoven Op. 101 in A
Schubert 958
Haydn D Hob.XVI: 19
Mozart 333
Beethoven Pathétique
Mozart 331
Beethoven _Sonata quasi una Fantasia_ not to be named
Beethoven Op. 14 No. 2 in G
Mozart 310

Haven't heard Appassionata, Tempest, or Lebewohl Op. 81a yet... They are acknowledged here to account for the blessed unfamiliarity with Beethoven on my part.

Just discovered Bach's keyboard sonatas, BWV 963-970, and am hoping to delve into Scarlatti.


----------

